# Drunk-n-Disorderly streamers- where to buy online?



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Morning,

Going down to the White River in Arkansas in February. Would like to pick up some of Tommy Lynch designed Drunk-n-Disorderly streamers before I leave. Can anbody point me in the right direction online?

Thanks,

Hully


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

http://www.anglerschoiceflies.com/ The Drunk & Disorderly, (THE D & D), and it&#8217;s younger, but larger brother, The Drunk & Disorderly Deceiver, (THE TRIPLE D). 
2flyfish4 will be using these flies ... for some white river browns and said that they were tied for him by Mike Schmidt.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

itchn2fish said:


> http://www.anglerschoiceflies.com/ The Drunk & Disorderly, (THE D & D), and its younger, but larger brother, The Drunk & Disorderly Deceiver, (THE TRIPLE D).
> 2flyfish4 will be using these flies ... for some white river browns and said that they were tied for him by Mike Schmidt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 29981



Mike is one of the best tiers you will find, but you better get in touch with him today. He is a busy guy.

You could tie them with Tommy next week

Call in sick... Suggest a "Girls Night"... Blow off your Beer League game! Whatever you need to do... Get to BAR FLIES next week!

Tommy Lynch tying the Drunk & Disorderly

Wednesday January 16th 

7PM Meet & Greet

7:30PM Start

This is the hottest streamer in the game right now... We've fished it... We they love it! "Get Some"

***Speakers Series - Tommy Lynch Thursday January 17th 7PM at Schultz Outfitters: Fly Fishing Guides & Destination Travel***


----------

